# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Sài Gòn: Ngôi nhà Hollywood - Địa điểm vui chơi không thể bỏ qua

## nguyetnt

Một khu vui chơi giải trí mới toanh đấy nhé!

Khi mùa lễ hội đang cận kề, các teen nhà mình cũng đang rất hào hứng muốn rong chơi vào những ngày lễ này để có thể xả stress sau những ngày vất vả vì chuyện học hành, thi cử. Chúng tớ sẽ dẫn bạn đi thăm quan một khu vui chơi kiểu Mỹ lần đầu tiên có mặt tại Việt Nam và chắc chắn bạn sẽ có những ngày lễ đáng nhớ khi trải nghiệm ở khu vui chơi Ngôi nhà Hollywood.

Bạn là người đam mê mạo hiểm, yêu thích những bộ phim hành động kinh dị nước ngoài thì không thể bỏ qua cuộc phiêu lưu tại Mê cung Hollywood với các mô hình, kỹ thuật hiện đại bậc nhất từ Mỹ tái hiện lại nhiều bộ phim và cùng trải nghiệm những cảm xúc hồi hộp, ly kỳ khi lần lượt tự mình khám phá. Còn gì thích thú hơn khi đến với khu vui chơi Mê Cung Hollywood, bạn sẽ tận mắt chứng kiến và gặp gỡ các nhân vật kinh dị trong các bộ phim ăn khách như: Zombie, Saw, The ring, Scream, Friday 13th, Exorcist, My bloody valentine, The grudge… được chụp hình và lưu lại kỷ niệm với các nhân vật trong các bộ phim nổi tiếng của Mỹ. 


Khu mê cung Hollywood.
Sau khi trải nghiệm cảm giác mạnh ở Mê cung Hollywood thì hãy cùng ghé chân vào rạp 5D để thưởng thức những bộ phim 5D với những hiệu ứng thật từng centimet, hòa mình cùng rất nhiều bộ phim kịch tính từ gió giật, mưa phun đến động đất, hay bất ngờ xuất hiện những sinh vật lạ…


2 rạp phim 5D.
Xem phim 5D xong, đã trải nghiệm những nhân vật kinh dị ở Mê cung Hollywood, thì teen nhà ta cùng chia nhau thành nhiều nhóm nhỏ để có thể thi đấu game, khám phá những trò chơi Game 3D vui nhộn, đây là một trong những cách giúp teen xả stress hiệu quả nhất. Và những ly kem tươi mát, những ly sinh tố mát lịm tại Hollywood Cafe sẽ mang lại cảm giác thoải mái nhất cho các bạn trẻ sau khi một chuyến phiêu lưu đầy hứng khởi. 


Game 3D vui nhộn.


Hollywood Cafe mang lại cảm giác thoải mái nhất cho các bạn trẻ.


Đến với Ngôi nhà Hollywood “có một không hai”, các teen nhà ta sẽ hài lòng.
Còn chần chừ gì nữa mà không rủ bạn bè của mình đến Khu vui chơi giải trí Ngôi nhà Hollywood - Mê cung, phim 5D, trò chơi 3D, chụp hình 3D, cafe kem để trở thành người may mắn, nhận ngay cho mình và bạn bè rất nhiều cặp vé miễn phí vào ngày khai trương (23/12/2011). Ngôi nhà Hollywood (Lầu 1, tòa nhà Big C Miền Đông, số 268, phường 15, Q.10, TP.HCM). Hotline: 091 636 318.

"Ngôi nhà Hollywood - Thiên đường giải trí trong tầm tay".



*Địa chỉ: Lầu 1, tòa nhà Big C Miền Đông, số 268,Tô Hiến Thành, phường 15, Q.10, TP.HCM*

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Ngôi nhà Hollywood_



Cùng khám phá các địa điểm đi chơ quanh Sài Gòn - Cac dia diem di choi quanh Sai Gon

----------

